
Show HN: Run the unmodified iOS kernel image on the VIM3 development board - lemin9538
https://forum.khadas.com/t/run-the-unmodified-ios-kernel-image-on-the-khadas-vim3-1/7621/2
======
braunshedd
How does one go about gaining the skills to do something like this? Love the
demonstration of real low-level engineering and understanding.

~~~
saagarjha
A lot of reading. There's a couple of linked blog posts that this one relies
on that you might find interesting as well.

~~~
ubertoop
A lot of adderal. Or a lucky brain.

------
mereel
> _What is CryptoPlugin? No information has been found online?_

I found this on page 262-3 of [0]:

> _ARMv8 Cryptography Extensions require a separate package, which is subject
> to export license conditions. Contact ARM for details._

Could that be what CryptoPlugin is referring to?

[0]
[https://static.docs.arm.com/100964/1161/fast_models_rm_10096...](https://static.docs.arm.com/100964/1161/fast_models_rm_100964_1161_00_en.pdf)

~~~
lemin9538
Yes seems need pay money to buy a Business version

------
rgovostes
This looks like great progress but it ends abruptly, apparently without the
system fully booting. (The last two screenshots don't load for me.) If this
reaches the point of getting launchd to spawn processes, it will be a terrific
feat.

~~~
lemin9538
If there is a corresponding debugging tool, I think it is not a problem to
load launchd(launched should be the first userspace process). May be can use
qemu to debug it.

------
squanch
archive.org snapshot, since the site is unresponsive right now:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200403170513/https://forum.kha...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200403170513/https://forum.khadas.com/t/run-
the-unmodified-ios-kernel-image-on-the-khadas-vim3-1/7621/2)

------
ampdepolymerase
I hope Apple would not go after this the way of Correlium. Kudos for the
impressive engineering!

~~~
dmos62
Somewhat hope it does. Apple deserves more bad press.

------
als0
First time I've seen Apple use Github extensively.

~~~
jedieaston
They don't for Darwin (apple/darwin-xnu is a mirror of content released on
opensource.apple.com), but Swift uses it for everything, I believe.

~~~
saagarjha
An out of date mirror, I might add.

------
qbaqbaqba
Is there an emacs version?

~~~
saagarjha
Of course:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EMac](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EMac)

